

Show HN: My first app (an Australian 'suburb explorer') - jonathanleane
http://www.suburbprofile.com.au

======
jonathanleane
Hi guys – I put together a (very) simple suburb explorer type site. Useful if
you want to look up a suburb's profile, location, pics, etc.

There's also some Australian Census data in there for most of the suburbs –
basic stuff like total population, average rent, mortgage repayments, etc.

What do you guys think? Any requests? There's a lot more census data that
could be added (e.g. average income) and I was thinking it might be fun to add
a 'Would you like to live in this Suburb' voting module in the sidebar.

URL is [http://www.suburbprofile.com.au](http://www.suburbprofile.com.au)

Example suburbs:

[http://suburbprofile.com.au/suburbs/sydney-
nsw-2000](http://suburbprofile.com.au/suburbs/sydney-nsw-2000)
[http://suburbprofile.com.au/suburbs/melbourne-
vic-3000](http://suburbprofile.com.au/suburbs/melbourne-vic-3000)
[http://suburbprofile.com.au/suburbs/perth-
wa-6000](http://suburbprofile.com.au/suburbs/perth-wa-6000)

